# MRT Processing time



## dina_kawecka (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, my partner visa refused in May 2015 and we applied to MRT in same month.
Does anyone know how long is processing time and when they will invite us for hearing.
Its so frustrated away from my husband

Thanks


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

For a partner visa I assume? MRT website says that the average is 351 days (almost a year) and that 75% cases are done within 428 days. Sorry but it doesn't say what the maximum is for the remainder.


----------



## kvdeq (May 17, 2015)

dina_kawecka said:


> Hi, my partner visa refused in May 2015 and we applied to MRT in same month.
> Does anyone know how long is processing time and when they will invite us for hearing.
> Its so frustrated away from my husband
> 
> Thanks


Hi Dina,

Sorry to hear about your partner visa got refused, could you please share some information regarding why visa was got refused usually partner visa won't get refused.

I am just curious to know reason for refusal because I am applying my partner visa at the end of this month and I have some complexity ( Previous sponsorship ) effecting to my application.

Looking forward your reply.

Cheers

Kvdeq


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

mine refusel in april 2014 i have apllied mrt in april 2014 . till now m waiting no reqply yet . can anybody share experiance who won mrt cases . that will be really thankfull and appericiate


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Kittudawra
Our MRT took 16mths from date of application until hearing date. We won our MRT and from hearing date to decision was 1 week and then another 3 weeks we got the visa.


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

congratulation rani congrats for good news what visa they grant you? or provisional pr or how long it takes to pr . can you help with some tips nd documents u can suggest really thnkfull to u


----------



## rani (Aug 8, 2013)

It was 801 visa. It depends on why your visa was refused. If it was because they didn't think your relationship was genuine then you need to collect as much evidence as you possibly can. Usually in the refusal letter they will tell you what areas they felt were lacking... The evidence that we were missing was strong financial evidence of combining our lives together. So we collected and provided every bit of financial evidence we had in the 18 months we waited for our hearing. So look closely at your refusal letter. If you don't already have an agent I would strongly suggest you get a MARA registered agent to go through your refusal letter especially if you have other problems and circumstances for example schedule 3 (it is almost impossible to win MRT if you have schedule 3 condition of you don't have a very very good reason and really need the guidance of someone who is expert in addressing schedule 3).


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

i don't have schedule 3 i think . because i had my student visa that time . wasnt cancel or unlawful any thing . i need to ask you how to show nature of house hold . documents . any letters or ? any grocery slips . or shud i wrote duties whe she take care nd what i take care of . in the house .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Statement is one thing but also include joint bills and correspondence at the same address (doesn't need to be joint just showing you live at the same place)


----------



## dina_kawecka (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys..

Thanks all. May I ask what us schedule 3?

Cheers


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

before u logged partner visa . if u were unlawfull visa status or u had cancelation or your visa was cancel . in this type of status if u have logged partner visa . they put schedule 3 creteria . inthis circumstances . its very hard to won unless u have valid reason . read rani post about this on same thread


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Schedule 3 Criteria is at the time of onshore application. It affects an applicant who does not have a substantive visa "at the time of application." The applicant is either on a bridging visa or unlawful at the time of visa lodgement. However, the Schedule 3 Criteria could be waived if the applicant could show powerfully compassionate circumstances had occurred at the time of application or if the application was lodged within 28 days of the relevant day; within the 28 days since the last day the applicant held a substantive visa.


----------



## Keep me in oz (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know if... your decision is remitted by the MRT when your temporary permanent residency starts? does it start from the date you applied for the visa or the date they granted the visa?


----------



## kittudawra (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi rani plz cud u explore financialy living document I think I have the same refusal reason .your guidence may be help me as well I have applied mrt may starting 2014 what do u think when it can be expected to open case


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep me in oz said:


> Does anyone know if... your decision is remitted by the MRT when your temporary permanent residency starts? does it start from the date you applied for the visa or the date they granted the visa?


820 starts from date of grant.


----------



## Keep me in oz (Aug 17, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> 820 starts from date of grant.


I doubled checked this with immigration and it starts from the date of lodgement : )


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep me in oz said:


> I doubled checked this with immigration and it starts from the date of lodgement : )


Any visa will start from the date of grant not lodgement but maybe you can shed some light as I may have misunderstood your story in a context.


----------



## Keep me in oz (Aug 17, 2015)

AusIndo said:


> Any visa will start from the date of grant not lodgement but maybe you can shed some light as I may have misunderstood your story in a context.


Have a look at subclass 820, that visa actually starts from the date you lodge the visa ( if granted of course) and then after two years, from lodgement, you are eligible for the 801.

Mine got declined, but if MRT over turn it then the two years of 820 will still start from date of lodgement.

Confusing hey!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Keep me in oz said:


> Have a look at subclass 820, that visa actually starts from the date you lodge the visa ( if granted of course) and then after two years, from lodgement, you are eligible for the 801. Mine got declined, but if MRT over turn it then the two years of 820 will still start from date of lodgement. Confusing hey!


Well that I know. I could've told you that.

Your question earlier didn't mention anything about eligibility. It was focus around when does the temporary visa start...which in essence on the date of grant.

Your question was and I quote: 
"Does anyone know if... your decision is remitted by the MRT when your temporary permanent residency starts? does it start from the date you applied for the visa or the date they granted the visa?"

The wording you chose was confusing! Lol.

All good though we all can forward confusing question(s).

Hope you win the case!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Schedule 3 is were you have applied for a visa in Australia and you did not have a substantive visa at the time of application. It means that you applied for a partner visa in Australia while holding a bridging visa. To get a waive you have to show that you have compelling reasons while you did not go offshore to lodge your visa application.


----------

